# Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

						Universal Pictures hat angekündigt, dass man angesichts der aktuellen internationalen Situation mit der Ausbreitung des Corona-Virus Kinofilme, die in den kommenden Wochen erscheinen sollten, zum Streaming anbieten wird. Wann es soweit ist und welche Streaming-Dienste die Inhalte zeigen werden, ist bislang noch nicht klar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*


----------



## Da_Obst (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Großartig. Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt.

Theoretisch könnte man dafür einen neuen Streaminganbieter gründen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Damit ist das Ende der klassischen Kinos wohl durch ein Grippe-Virus eingeleitet.
wenn die Menschen erst einmal auf den Geschmack gekommen sind kann ein Kino bestimmt nur noch mit IMax, 4D und DBox auftrumpfen, für alles andere bleibe ich lieber zu Hause, esse meine günstigen Knabbereien und habe eh immer Logensitz. 
Und die teils assozialen anderen Zuschauer sind auch weg. 

Ich bin auf die Preise gespannt, so 20€ sind für einen nagelneuen Film finde ich noch human, insbesondere wenn man noch Freunde einläd.


----------



## empy (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

20€ fänd ich schon noch teuer, aber ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht. Ich finde Kino eigentlich hauptsächlich stressiger und nerviger als zuhause, Vorteile außer dem Zugang zu ansonsten nicht zugänglichen Inhalten sehe ich kaum. Ich gehe auch ziemlich selten ins Kino. Das meiste interessiert mich nicht genug und kommt ja irgendwann auch woanders.


----------



## INU.ID (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man dafür einen neuen Streaminganbieter gründen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Hätte ich kein Problem mit wenn die Preise im Kinorahmen bleiben. 
Ich gehn zwar gern ins Kino wenn sich der Film lohnt, nur mit Kleikind nicht immer machbar.
Da würde ich ein Stream der aktuellen Kinofilme begrüßen, das System für sowas steht auch und man muss nicht noch rumkutschen.
Das ganze noch in 4K und schick ist.
Trotzdem sollte das klassische Kino erhalten bleiben, evtl mit nen Monat Versatz dann im Stream.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man dafür einen neuen Streaminganbieter gründen.



Z.B Kino.to oder Movie4K ;P


----------



## deadlyPinguin (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich bin auf die Preise gespannt, so 20€ sind für einen nagelneuen Film finde ich noch human, insbesondere wenn man noch Freunde einläd.



Genau das soll zurzeit vermieden werden. Du sollst daheim bleiben und deine Freunde auch. 


Das Prinzip ansich ist gut, kommt aber auf die Umsetzung an. Leihen für 24h finde ich noch recht realistisch. Dennoch wäre dann auch wieder das Problem des Account-Sharing.  Also müsste hier ein Mittelmaß gefunden werden.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Die Filme dürfen dann sowieso max. in 720p und nur in Stereo gestreamt werden. 

Eine Kinokarte kostet in der Regel 8-10€. Denke nicht, dass das zum gleichen Preis als Streaming funktionieren würde.
Probieren darf man es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## The_Rock (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Hab mich letztens noch mit meinem Bruder darüber unterhalten. ALLE Filme der nächsten Monate verschieben und in der 2. Jahreshälfte (wenn die ganze ScheiBe hoffentlich rum ist) gleichzeitig veröffentlichen? Da würden viele Filme auf der Strecke bleiben. Selbst für Blockbuster wie James Bond würde es schwer werden, wenn so viele Filme auf einmal im Programm auftauchen. Viele Kinos werden nicht mal die Kapazitäten dafür haben.

Bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass etliche "nicht-Blockbuster" über irgendeine Form von Streamingservice erscheinen.


----------



## MESeidel (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Eine Kinokarte kostet in der Regel 8-10€. Denke nicht, dass das zum gleichen Preis als Streaming funktionieren würde.


immerhin spart man bei Snacks und Getränken eine Menge wenn man zu Hause schaut


----------



## empy (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*



MESeidel schrieb:


> immerhin spart man bei Snacks und Getränken eine Menge wenn man zu Hause schaut



Und Nerven.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (20. März 2020)

*AW: Streaming in Zeiten von Corona: Kinofilme bald auf Netflix & Co erhältlich*

Ich verstehe nicht warum Netflix und co nicht gerade jetzt ein gutes Angebot für Widerkehrer anbietet. In diesen Zeiten und einer bevorstehenden Ausgangssperre wird wahrscheinlich die aktivität am PC oder vor dem TV größer. Da den meisten Menschen bekanntermaßen zuhause echt langweilig ist. Und wenn die Auswahl gut ist, würden die Kunden auch bleiben.


----------

